# Another piss poor reveiw of the G2.



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

BTW had some of the same issues with mine before I sold it . If not convinced that Taurus are junk I have many more videos I can post.


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have 3 G2's, the first one has a Lakeline LLC recoil spring, and upgraded sights. It has over 1000 rounds through it of all kinds and it's had ONE jam, on the third shot I put through it. It might have been my fault, I think I rubbed on the slide when I fired it. Since then, it's chewed through everything, even some really crappy old Rem stuff that my Sig P226 didn't like. The second one has upgraded sights and I put a Lakeline recoil assembly in it at about 450 rounds. Not because I had any trouble, it's been perfect, I just thought it was a good idea. The third one is bone stock, and has 150 rounds without a problem. None of the three cost over $200 each. 

I have a Taurus 809 and an 809C, both perfect so far with about 150 rounds each.

I think the good Taurus guns far outnumber the bad. The bad ones are REALLY bad. I know, I had a Model 83 .38, it was my very first gun. Taurus had it twice but refused to fix the obviously defective barrel. I didn't own another Taurus for well over 30 years, until I bought an 809. That 809 was ok, not prefect as far as running goes, but a friend bought it from me and has tweaked it to the point he's carrying it daily.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Apparently, the extra care that goes into making it more reliable in the manufacturing process costs enough to drive the price up there with its competitors.

This tells me two things:

1.) Its competitors are building reliable weapons about as cheap as they can.

2.) Taurus is still more committed to sales volume than reliabilty and service after the sale.

And that has been the gripe against them for 40 years, or so. Other manufacturers have the same issues - they simply choose to protect their reputations by having more stringent quality control, i.e. not letting the bad ones out the door. Taurus is apparently willing to forego the reputation problem, and continue selling to a less 'sophisticated' market. By saying less sophisticated, I mean those who, for whatever reason, are willing to gamble on reliability, or who simply want a cheap range toy, rather than a suitable SD weapon.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

taurus IS JUNK! buy one and find out!


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

nrd515525 said:


> I have 3 G2's, the first one has a Lakeline LLC recoil spring, and upgraded sights. It has over 1000 rounds through it of all kinds and it's had ONE jam, on the third shot I put through it. It might have been my fault, I think I rubbed on the slide when I fired it. Since then, it's chewed through everything, even some really crappy old Rem stuff that my Sig P226 didn't like. The second one has upgraded sights and I put a Lakeline recoil assembly in it at about 450 rounds. Not because I had any trouble, it's been perfect, I just thought it was a good idea. The third one is bone stock, and has 150 rounds without a problem. None of the three cost over $200 each.
> 
> I have a Taurus 809 and an 809C, both perfect so far with about 150 rounds each.
> 
> I think the good Taurus guns far outnumber the bad. The bad ones are REALLY bad. I know, I had a Model 83 .38, it was my very first gun. Taurus had it twice but refused to fix the obviously defective barrel. I didn't own another Taurus for well over 30 years, until I bought an 809. That 809 was ok, not prefect as far as running goes, but a friend bought it from me and has tweaked it to the point he's carrying it daily.


You my friend have been fortunate. I have owned 2 G2's. One was purchased while waiting 8 months for my replacement for my recalled PT-111 millpro. Both my G2's had issues with reliability. Btw the 2 Lakeline recoil assemblies I purchased failed miserably. I purchased them when they first were available. They had issues with guide rod being out of spec. and problems with the springs. My springs were overlapping the retainer nut and shooting out of the front of slide.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Mine works fine. I only have around 350 rounds through it, but so far it has not missed a beat.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

My advice when your done watching that You Tube video make sure you check out this video by Hickok45 



 An entirely different opinion on the same gun from a guy who makes his living reviewing handguns and is know for his straightforward honest opinion. Ive had my G2 for over 3yrs now and its never missed a beat and yes it became my carry choice over 2 yrs ago, I think its an outstanding value!


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

We know all about your priceless perfect G2. Still does not change the fact that Taurus makes crappy guns. Yea saw the review and he complains about the crappy trigger. Wonder why he does not own one? Because they are crap!! Just was on another forum and read 11 different problems with Taurus guns just on the first page. If you like I can pm you the link. FYI.Taurus discontinued 3/4 of their striker fired guns


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Sorry you've had issues, some people just have bad luck I guess your one of them. All I can tell you is its a great gun and a great value, a lot of positive video reviews say the same. Now the big question... Would I buy another? You bet!


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Obviously you refuse to believe that the G2 is a hit or miss piss poor handgun. From my research and experience there are way more complaints and problems with the gun than positive. Those who know about quality guns stay clear of Taurus. Why has Taurus discontinued most of its striker fired guns? Why don't you buy several more and see how you make out with them. Taurus has been inundated with guns sent in for repair. They are so backed up the wait for repairs are 6 to 8 weeks and they have even run out of replacement parts for their needed repairs.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Like I said some guys just have bad luck, you seem to have that in spades. I've been very happy with my G2 and it has had great reviews. Sure you can always find a person who's unhappy on You Tube who has a bias on a particular brand. But time after time the G2 has been tested by guys who test guns for a living and they've all been impressed at the way the G2 performs and the outstanding value. That fact can't be denied ...


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Taurus is the only gun that I have had bad luck with. You need to check out other forums and compare complaints of other manufacturers to Taurus. The ratio is about 20 to 1 .


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Sorry I'm not buying what your trying to sell.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I’ve owned handguns from S&W, Ruger, Taurus, Charter Arms, Bersa, SCCY, and RG. The only ones i’ve Ever had any problems with were the Taurus semi autos, Bersa semi auto and the SCCY semi auto. When I contacted both Bersa and SCCY describing the problem and what I felt was wrong, they both sent me the parts to make the repairs, no charge. When I called Taurus several times, they wouldn’t even answer the phones. 

Then I found out from the Taurus website that they will not sell any parts, the guns have to be returned to the factory for repair. I had purchased a Taurus PT22 on gunbroker for around $160, ran about 200 rounds through it and the firing pin broke. I had disassembled the gun and had the firing pin out of it. All I needed was a new firing pin but I was told I was going to have to send the gun back for repair. I wasn’t going to spend $80 one way to ship a $160 22cal semi back for repair. So much for Taurus Customer Service.

I have a couple of their revolvers which have been fine, but won’t buy any more because of that one CS problem. I had two or three millennium pro models which have been recalled, but sold them prior to the recall. Never shot them much and they worked ok. My problem with Taurus is their extremely poor CS and the fact that you can’t get parts. Heck, true Gunsmiths can’t even get parts from them. Doesn’t make me want to buy any more of them. I can do most of my own repair work, but without parts, the guns become nothing but a paperweight.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

So sad.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Cannon said:


> So sad.


How can you say that? Anything mechanical can have problems. The real problem is Taurus does not support the junk they sell. If they were truly interested in maintaining customers and product quality, they would do what Bersa and SCCY both did for me, send the parts along so the correction is minimal cost to me, the end user. No, Taurus wants me to send the gun back at my expense to have it fixed. Not what I consider customer service at all. More like customer be gone once we have your money.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Look I'm really good with electronics so why wont RCA sell me parts for my TV so I can fix it? Your point is moot, you install the part wrong and boom. Do it yourself just doesn't work for everyone, that's why we have gunsmiths who are trained to repair guns. Nuff Said!


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

RK3369 said:


> How can you say that? Anything mechanical can have problems. The real problem is Taurus does not support the junk they sell. If they were truly interested in maintaining customers and product quality, they would do what Bersa and SCCY both did for me, send the parts along so the correction is minimal cost to me, the end user. No, Taurus wants me to send the gun back at my expense to have it fixed. Not what I consider customer service at all. More like customer be gone once we have your money.


Cannon just does not get it!!!!! That's the best he's got. lol......Rca made a good product in its day. Why is it that most gun manufacturers make parts available to the public? Taurus is a horrible company that sell's bargain crap!!!!! Nuff Said!!!!!


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

So sad.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Some of you hate Taurus, we get that because you get on this thread and say it all the time. Don't you get tired of getting on this Taurus thread just to blow people crap about the Taurus they may own that does not give them issues? Do you really think that some of us who own a "good" Taurus, I have three btw, don't already know of all the stuff some of you get on here to repeat over and over again? 

Yeah, I would say that Taurus puts out it's fair share of crap, and that their customer service bites the bag, but I happen to have three good ones. Except for my G2, the other two are old ones that are very well made....one pistol is 29 years old and is great. So far, my G2 has been fine. I also have two Hi Point pistols and two of their 9mm carbines that run like a Swiss clock....everyone hates Hi Point, but I don't.

I have Glocks, an HK, Smith & Wessons, Caniks, Bersas, and all have a place in my collection. I just do not understand why some of you make a very personal interest into hammering others over Taurus. Cannon is just posting about HIS personal experience, that's all. JMHO


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Personally I don’t care who buys what. I conveyed my experiences with brands I have owned, and for me, Taurus does not stand by their product because of poor customer service. I mentioned I have had three mil pro’s that I never had a problem with. I have also never had a problem with the two older revolvers that I own. My only problem with Taurus is their terrible customer service. Just my opinion, others may have a different experience. Use it for what you will. I choose not to buy any more Taurus because of the poor CS.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Well said berettatoter, well said... Haters gonna hate.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's a thought (just to stir things up a bit more)

What if Taurus hired some of Glock's engineers, and Glock hired some of Taurus' designers. Just think of the possibilities!

A Glock that looks good, and/or a Taurus without problems!


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

I post to worn people that are considering buying a Taurus. New gun buyers especially . Do your research about the company you purchase from. When one buys a gun they also buy a warranty and customer service. Your odds are 50/50 that you will get a lemon from taurus . Cs sucks and repair time is the worst. IMHO Taurus will probably have to rebrand to survive.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

berettatoter said:


> Some of you hate Taurus, we get that because you get on this thread and say it all the time. Don't you get tired of getting on this Taurus thread just to blow people crap about the Taurus they may own that does not give them issues? Do you really think that some of us who own a "good" Taurus, I have three btw, don't already know of all the stuff some of you get on here to repeat over and over again?
> 
> Yeah, I would say that Taurus puts out it's fair share of crap, and that their customer service bites the bag, but I happen to have three good ones. Except for my G2, the other two are old ones that are very well made....one pistol is 29 years old and is great. So far, my G2 has been fine. I also have two Hi Point pistols and two of their 9mm carbines that run like a Swiss clock....everyone hates Hi Point, but I don't.
> 
> I have Glocks, an HK, Smith & Wessons, Caniks, Bersas, and all have a place in my collection. I just do not understand why some of you make a very personal interest into hammering others over Taurus. Cannon is just posting about HIS personal experience, that's all. JMHO


I don't hesitate to give my opinion about Taurus, for one reason, and no other. A lot of future gun owners frequent forums like this, in hopes of avoiding some of the pitfalls that regularly befall newbies in any new endeavor. I think that they deserve to know what all of the experienced shooters have to say about any brand that they might be interested in spending their hard-earned money for.

I don't 'hate' the brand - I just don't buy them because they are a bad gamble, in my experience. I have never owned one, because I would insist on shooting one before paying out my money for it. The very few opportunities I have had to do that did not convince me that the hundred dollars or so that I would save over buying a brand with a better reputation would be justified. Considering the price of ammo and accessories, and the number of rounds I would be firing, a hundred dollar savings is not as relevant to me as most people seem to think it is. I have shot up over a hundred dollars (retail value) worth of ammo on several different range sessions, and I am only impressed by handguns that are still accurate and functional after many such range sessions.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Livingthedream said:


> I post to worn people that are considering buying a Taurus. New gun buyers especially . Do your research about the company you purchase from. When one buys a gun they also buy a warranty and customer service. Your odds are 50/50 that you will get a lemon from taurus . Cs sucks and repair time is the worst. IMHO Taurus will probably have to rebrand to survive.


I understand what you mean, because I tend to pass up NIB Taurus pistols because that idea IS in the back of my head too. An earlier post talked about "re-branding" their name....they might have too, but the first damn thing Taurus needs to do is square away their customer service. If Taurus had the customer service of say Hi Point or SCCY, their poor quality control issues might not seem as damning, but I digress.

Anyways, I just got all ticked off about Cannon getting new on a forum, and getting hammered about his experiences....sorry if I got a bit "testy". I know this, the three Taurus pistols I own do great so far, and I do agree with those of you who say "be careful", for Taurus' reputation has been in a flat spin for about the last ten to fifteen years now.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

...






Click on gif


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

Livingthedream said:


> We know all about your priceless perfect G2. Still does not change the fact that Taurus makes crappy guns. Yea saw the review and he complains about the crappy trigger. Wonder why he does not own one? Because they are crap!! Just was on another forum and read 11 different problems with Taurus guns just on the first page. If you like I can pm you the link. FYI.Taurus discontinued 3/4 of their striker fired guns


He complains about the trigger because he's 6'8" and has giant hands! Look at his thumbs. He likes larger guns in general. I do too, but my hands are average sized.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

high pockets said:


> Here's a thought (just to stir things up a bit more)
> 
> What if Taurus hired some of Glock's engineers, and Glock hired some of Taurus' designers. Just think of the possibilities!
> 
> A Glock that looks good, and/or a Taurus without problems!


Sounds like a horse designed by a committee to mr. You'd get a bunch of ugly camels.

PING! Now its rolling to under the table. did you hear it.

wait.

I've had some good guns from Taurus but never one from Glock.

PS: I've never had a Glock. :watching:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

AZdave said:


> Sounds like a horse designed by a committee to mr. You'd get a bunch of ugly camels.
> 
> PING! Now its rolling to under the table. did you hear it.
> 
> ...


Lol! NOW yer stirrin' the pot. I have some Glocks, and they have been good to me too! :smt033


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

berettatoter said:


> Lol! NOW yer stirrin' the pot. I have some Glocks, and they have been good to me too! :smt033


Sometimes just stirring the pot is the spice of life. Glad to see no takers (yet). :anim_lol:


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Guess im one of the lucky ones. My pt111 gen 2 runs great. The trigger was funny at 1st, Didn't always reset. Now that its broke in its fine.


----------

